# Can Someone Please Help Me Id This Fish?



## Chauncey (Oct 23, 2011)

Heys guys it's been awhile, I got this fish from my friend Johnny, don't know what it is I am keeping for him he doesnt know much about it... It's about 6" don't know if you can see but it has red eyes. I'd really appreiciate it guys don't know how much attention it will get but Thanks anyways guys!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Nimbochromis livingstonii, an african rift lake cichlid species.


----------

